# Honda Freebie



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Got this Honda HS55 freebie.

starts runs and works excellent.

the only problem is that it only has reverse and 3rd gear.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow! That looks like it just came off a show room floor. Did it have a resent restoration? This has to been one of your top freebie finds.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mint! Hopefully you can fix it. That has to be one of the cleanest ones i’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow. Incredible deal!! How did you come across this freebie?

I'd buy that from you...if I lived near by. These are a beautiful sized unit for walking paths and to get through fence gates

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GOLDWOOD said:


> Wow! That looks like it just came off a show room floor. Did it have a resent restoration? This has to been one of your top freebie finds.


I wastold it is all original



PB617 said:


> Mint! Hopefully you can fix it. That has to be one of the cleanest ones i’ve seen.
> 
> A mechanic gave it to me and haven't had the time to check out the friction disk etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Toats MaGoats said:


> Wow. Incredible deal!! How did you come across this freebie?
> 
> I'd buy that from you...if I lived near by. These are a beautiful sized unit for walking paths and to get through fence gates
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

so why did they give it to you? lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> so why did they give it to you? lol


because i think it was a customers and the cost to repair was too much so the guy bought a new Honda.

it has only reverse and 3rd. havent had a chance to investigate it. it must have a worn part somewhere that is no longer available or the labor to replace is too high. i have another machine for parts if necessary. it's a 50 so not sure if the parts are compatible .


----------

